# In need of def,egr, delete and tune in nor cal



## Dsdcstrong (Feb 26, 2016)

Hoping to find a recommendation for a tuner/shop that can remove all the bull**** off my car, it's git a passive tank problem and now a particulate filter issue.
I'd rather spend the money on something that will fix it permanently and boust performance then put the same bad parts back on it.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Won***8217;t the *California Air Resources Board* have the relevant information? Surely they keep a file of the qualified tuners and shops.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

With your location being CA, I don’t think you can pass smog with the alphabet soup deletes. You need to do some research on that first, although it seems like a no go. 
Is the car still covered under any emissions warranty? It’s likely too old for the CA coverage but BMW extended coverage on several components. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

I deleted with JR Auto tunes through AA Rodriguez. I went with the CATed downpipe and kept the factory muffler. Love the added power and torque pull. It is by no means in the same league as my Cummins is with just a tune and delete, but it is much more enjoyable to drive than stock. I also like the nice growl the engine has under load. It is not loud, but just high enough to know the engine is putting down some power. 

The deleting process was fairly easy, but not the easiest diesel delete I have ever done. I would see no issues in returning it to stock in a few hours for an annual inspection if needed. I am not sure what JR Auto offers in the form of return the ECU back to stock remotely aside form the laptop you have to rent, but I have read that Mission tuning has a M-boot that will do it.


----------



## Dsdcstrong (Feb 26, 2016)

Doug Huffman said:


> Won't the *California Air Resources Board* have the relevant information? Surely they keep a file of the qualified tuners and shops.


Haha


----------



## Dsdcstrong (Feb 26, 2016)

Doug Huffman said:


> Won't the *California Air Resources Board* have the relevant information? Surely they keep a file of the qualified tuners and shops.


 hahaha


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Dsdcstrong said:


> Hoping to find a recommendation for a tuner/shop that can remove all the bull**** off my car, it's git a passive tank problem and now a particulate filter issue.
> I'd rather spend the money on something that will fix it permanently and boust performance then put the same bad parts back on it.


I assume you have a way to pass your biennial inspections, correct?

I've known my smog guy for over 20 years.

Unless you have a way to get around inspections, you need to seriously rethink your plan. There are very very very few smog shop owners that want to lose their businesses because someone thinks smog parts are BS.

And no, I don't introduce him to my online buddies....

.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Hahahaha. He who laughs last laughs longest.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

You're a riot, Doug.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Give me more boust....

or give me death.




.


----------

